# Anti-depressants and TTC/IVF



## Becks_5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi ladies

Hoping someone can help me? I have been TTC for 18 months and just gone through my first IVF cycle. We do not get know if it has / had not worked however I have been feeling extremely low during the TWW:

I have been suffering from depression since June and have weekly CBT however; I am now thinking if this cycle fails I may need to consider anti-depressants as I feel so low. 

My doctor has prescribed me setraline/ Zoloft. Am I ok to take this during my break between IVF1 and IVF2? Has anyone taken it whilst TTC or during IVF? I am very worried but feel stuck between a rock and a hard place as I don't want to feel this way for too much longer. 

My depression is entirely due to struggles conceiving 

X


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi becks

I dont have any experience of this but didn't want to read and run. I am sorry you are feeling so crappy and low, I know I have definitely had my moments over this too. 

I wonder if you have thought of having a different type of counselling? Perhaps with a counsellor that looks into helping with the feelings around this? Some clinics have specific counsellors for fertility problems? I only say this this as I know cbt whilst helpful, can be quite behaviour focused and I benefitted from a counsellor where I could let out my feelings more about what was happening- you may have this with your cbt anyway? 

I don't know about the medication side though- can you talk to your gp about it? I guess the main thing is about getting your wellbeing in place and getting you mentally strong  so that you are in a better place to manage the ivf as it can be so gruelling - 

Look after yourself and hopefully some people will post who have had medication through ivf but if not maybe go see your go

Xxxxx


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi there

I'm not sure I can offer much help but read your story with much sympathy. My partner suffers depression and it got much worse during our icsi cycle - even though it was successful. He is on ssris and I know this can have an impact on male fertility, do Def worth checking f it can on female fertility too.

The main thing I wanted to say though is that you need to take antidepressants for some time for them to be effective, and stopping and starting can make things much worse - so my advise would be to find one with your gp that you can keep taking during IVF. 


Best of luck xx


----------



## helly79 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Becks_5, I took antidepressants althrough my treatment and pregnancy,but I do know you have to be careful to which ones you are taking as not all are safe during pregnancy, so clinics will refuse treatment if you are taking the wrong ones. Does your gp know you are going through ivf? If he/she does they should prescribe ones that are safe. I told my gp and the one she gave me was amitriptyline. I would check if the ones you have been given are safe during pregnancy, if they are then I can't see your clinic having a problem. Good luck.xx


----------



## Becks_5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks ladies. 

Helly - my GP knows about TTC and prescribed Zoloft. He said it's one of the oldest / safest however I just checked and it says in the leaflet in the box not to take during pregnancy. I guess I could wean off should I get a BFP. 

I think I will call my IVF clinic for their approval on it: 

It's so tough this journey but I do think I may have reached a point where I need some extra help x


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello ladies,

This is just a kind reminder that Fertility Friends does not advocate changing your medications without consulting your physician.

Sometimes it may not be in your best interests to stop anti-depressants when pregnant. If you are trying to conceive and have concerns about whether your medications may harm the baby, please speak with your GP or pharmacist.

Xx


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Becks,
while CBT is incredibly useful for anxiety disorders and depression, it may not be the best for grief. That being said, if you feel it's helping, by all means continue!
It might be worth asking your therapist about other types of therapy as well, for example ACT or compassion-focussed therapy.


----------



## Becks_5 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice and support. I don't think my CBT has helped properly shift my way of thinking. Although I have some strategies from this and its a good outlet to cry about the situation, I do not necessarily feel I am able to get a control on my mind and still fall into very destructive spirals of negative thinking and so thought I may need to turn to anti-depressants in combination with therapy. 

x x x


----------

